# Armenian: signatures



## fmt

_Could someone please help read the signatures on attached photo. These signatures are on a painting
Thank you in advance for any help._


----------



## clamor

Hi 
1 Armen Avetisyan
2 can't read
3 Nakhapet Kuchak (Armenian poet)


----------



## AndrasBP

I think the second one is Russian, not Armenian.
Normally I can read Russian cursive but here I can't make out any word, so I might be wrong.


----------



## clamor

Maybe Avetisyan too?


----------



## fmt

Thank you much Clamor . Great Help ! all the best.

Thank you Andras BP also.


----------

